# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  India sword cane value

## brad w

I have a old Sword cane India made from other posts I have seen mine has lion on pommel..
I am thinking of getting rid and Try to find fair price??
Thanks
Brad

----------


## Gene Wilkinson

Hi Brad,

I don't think it's allowed to discuss figures here.
The lion pommel and marked 'INDIA' are the giveaway. Your swordstick was made around the 1970s along with the similar lion headed Kukris etc.
If you are in the UK then technically because of its late date it is an offensive weapon and cannot be sold (legal to own in your home if you've owned it since before modern swordsticks were addded to the list).
I don't think I'm breaking any rules to say that you should probobly think along the lines of the lion headed Kukri that are related to it when you are trying to guage it's value.  :Wink:

----------


## brad w

Sorry I did not know about discussing value was no no..
Mine is not marked India ..
I will try to post pics ..
thanks

----------


## Gene Wilkinson

Hi Brad,

It's a commercial export piece from India (c1970s or thereabouts) as I feared. 
Its level of desirability will always reflect its late date and relative mass production. If you live in a country where such things are not frowned upon then it may be slightly more desirable, although because these 'lion headed' Indian items are pretty well known, it's unlikely that it's ever going to be particularly sought after.

Best
Gene

----------

